

Livescience.com hacked by "Body" - gibsonf1
http://www.livescience.com/

======
gibsonf1
Here's the hacked frontpage text (in case the hack's been fixed):

Hacked By Body

-[ Arabian 1337 h4x0r Ownz j00 f00! ]-

" uid=0(root) gid=0(root)
groups=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10 (wheel) "

" Work Alone , Die Alone "

MSN: Body@Se7eN.Ws

Shoutz 2: Edoras, PowerDream, The_Casus, majwd, The Zero, OP, HAILAI

Find me on irc.dal.net , irc.milw0rm.com /Whois Body

